# Deribit ETH Futures launch is imminent



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 14, 2019)

Deribit had a big update the other day and among other important features (reduce-only orders) they've added ETH futures (perpetual, quarterlies). Trading has not begun yet, but ETH deposits are open. There will be no fees on the ETH contracts at launch. I will be trading the launch, I expect high extreme volatility from lack of liquidity.

Consider yourself notified.

Edit: we now have an exact time at 13:00 UTC, in a hour and ~15 minutes

Edit2: Deribit has been pretty good about staying roughly at index price, no absolute craziness. Lots of opportunity as it is looser than spot or BitMEX. We had a darth maul candle across the market.


----------

